# Washington



## allenacres (Jul 19, 2008)

Western WA, close to Olympia. dh and I raise registered Scottish Highland Cattle. We are going on our third year of owning them and we love it.


----------



## czilas (Jul 20, 2008)

I am near Olympia also. Really in Tenino though. I don't own any cows, yet!


----------



## amysflock (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi, there!

I'm in Tenino, too (a bit closer to Bucoda, actually), and my hubby and I just got started raising Scottish Highlands! We brought our first two girls, Sheila of Valhalla and Rustler's Bridgit, home on June 21st, and we're delighted daily by their antics. Both are supposedly bred...we're planning to have a vet come out next month for a palpatation.

Hey, Amy from Allen's Acres...have you ever had your animals' feet done? I saw the list of potential foot-groomers on the NWHCA site. Sheila's back toes are starting to cross and she's just not wearing them down on our rocky soil (amazingly enough). Any suggestions?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 21, 2008)

she needs her hooves trimmed.when the vet comes to palpate them.he can trimm her hooves for you.


----------



## allenacres (Jul 21, 2008)

I use Bruce Henry, he is in Centralia and we walk the cattle into the chute and they go on a tilt table. They are completely strapped in and he and his partner give all four feet a nice trim. We have this done once a year and its very safe for the cattle and the trimmer.  His cell phone number is 360-388-0558.
He is a REALLY nice guy. I dont remember his exact prices but he is pretty cheap, something like 20 for the farm call and 15 for the trim? I forget, you would have to call and ask.  He does need electricity to plug into to work the tilt table and he uses a grinder after he nips the hooves.

Congrats on your Highlands. They seem to be getting pretty popular in WA. 

edited to add....I LOVE your blog. Im reading bits here and there but have to go teach a lesson. Will read more later. Doncha just love the farm life!   And welcome to NWHCA...Ive met some really nice folks through that association. I hope to show at Puyallup this year, but I need to pay a shipper to get to and fro.


----------



## amysflock (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi, Amy,

Thanks for the info. I'll definitely give him a call. This is probably a lame question, but since we're just starting out...we do not own a squeeze shute or head gate. We're using Dr. Sparling in Chehalis as our vet (very highly recommended), and he said as long as we can secure them with a halter and lead, even if it's in the crook of an apple tree (and they're not too squirrely), he doesn't anticipate problems. I'm a bit nervous though, as we're still getting to know the girls. Do you guys have the full setup? What do you recommend? (We do have a gate we could probably tie shut behind them in a pinch, I just worry about damaging their horns somehow.)

(Thanks for the blog kudos. I really enjoy that...maybe someday I can quit my day job and blog full time from a laptop in view of the cows!)


----------



## allenacres (Jul 21, 2008)

We have a head gate and we built a chute. I lead the cow in, and someone from behind PUSHES! lol...my fault as I didnt practice before the vet came. Fortunately our vet, Dr Glore (Brady Vet) is patient and understanding. I told him this was our first time having cows get their shots. 

Now in your case, if you can take a pipe panel and have the cow tied say in the corner of a stall, and use the pipe panel to push up against her on one side, it will be in the shape of a V and then the vet wont get kicked. I tried to look for a photo on line but could not find one. 

You wont damage their horns, and if you ever buy a head gate, new or used, get the scissor kind not the swinging flap kind. I was given one of the flap kinds and it did work but its not as easy as the other kind.


----------



## amysflock (Jul 22, 2008)

Amy, have you shown your cattle before? I'm curious to find out more about how to do it, getting started and the cows trained, etc., but am finding few resources on the topic. I actually just scheduled Sept. 19th off so I can be sure to be there (as a spectator) for the show at the Puyallup Fair. I'm very excited to see how it's done and meet some of our fellow NWHCA members!


----------



## czilas (Jul 22, 2008)

Are you going to Elma for the Grays Harbor Fair? What time Sept. 19th is the show in Puyallup? I would love to attend as a spectator also.


----------



## amysflock (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't actually know the time for Puyallup off-hand...I'm going to check my latest issue of the Bagpipe to see if it's in there.

I wasn't planning on attending the Grays Harbor one...do you know the date?


----------



## allenacres (Jul 22, 2008)

Ive shown horses before but never cattle. Ive been told its less work to show cattle, and I would tend to believe that. Members of the NWHCA will help you if its your first time. They want people to show. We dont have a bigger truck and trailer (yet) so that is why  I would have to hire a ride. 
We will be away on vacation during the Grays harbor fair but Bitterroot farms (McCleary) will be there. Tom and Deanna are very nice folks. I dont know who else is showing at that fair however. They were trying to get more participants.


----------



## czilas (Jul 22, 2008)

The fair dates are August 6th-10th, but I don't know the times or events just saw it on www.nwhca.org Just thought I would let you know since it's closer and less traffic.


----------



## amysflock (Jul 23, 2008)

Shoot, I have to humor my husband with a fishing trip the weekend of the Grays Harbor fair, so I won't make that one.

I will definitely seek all info I can find from NWHCA folks on showing cattle. I actually saw a PBS-type show once in the past year about the world of showing cattle, with a special feature on the folks who groom them for a living...it was fascinating!

Last night I actually had my first combing session on BOTH girls in the pasture (Bridgit came over out of curiosity I think after seeing how blissed out Sheila looked). I'm so excited! Bridgit was wonderful, and let me comb just about every part of her, even combing out her tail! I discovered she really likes to have her muzzle lightly combed. She followed me back into the paddock, put her nose down about two feet from me and swished her horns in my direction...when she swished harder when I scratched her nose with my fingers, I took the comb back out...and that's exactly what she wanted! I'm so sorry my hubby missed the whole thing. I need to get photos!


----------



## allenacres (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes they do love to be combed. That is how we get the calves use to us, go out with a comb and try to start combing. Usually its a lot of following until they finally stop, but they soon figure out that it feels really good.

Watch out for the swish of the horns, that is a warning to you. If mine do that to me I hit the underside of the horn with my comb and tell them to knock it off. Or if I dont have a comb in my hand I slap them somewhere and send them away.

I bet your girls looked good after you brushed them. They are pretty animals.


----------



## amysflock (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, I'm definitely careful around the horns. Sheila definitely uses hers as a warning, but I'm very aware of where they are in relation to me anytime I'm around her because they have such a wide reach (and sharp points!).

Bridgit, though...she reminds me of a toddler. She seems to use them to express "leave me alone," "quit it," and "I want more." The other day I fed her a few pea vines I pulled out of the garden, and when I ran out she stuck her horns in the hog wire and rattled the fence! She stopped when I came back for more.

In any case, when they do the horn swishing thing at me, I stomp my feet and say "No" and run them off a bit, but continue doing what I'm doing regardless. (I did get the picture from Sheila that she doesn't enjoy her tail being combed out, though, after she flogged me with it!)


----------



## allenacres (Jul 23, 2008)

LOL, you sound like a seasoned Highland owner!


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 12, 2009)

Thought i'd post a Hello from Arlington Washington, very new to goats but having a blast with them!


----------



## bheila (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello from Kent Wa :bun


----------



## Shell (Jul 9, 2009)

I am in Western WA also.  Centralia!!
We raise and show chickens


----------



## big brown horse (Jul 20, 2009)

Puget Sound BABY!!!


----------



## chickenrunnin (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi there,  I am from Roy


----------



## Kidsmaw (Aug 5, 2009)

I too am from Centralia. Looks like Centralia may be winning...


----------



## Thewife (Aug 5, 2009)

to the herd!

Chickenrunnin and Kidsmaw!


----------



## chickenrunnin (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks


----------



## wynedot55 (Aug 6, 2009)

to the both of you.


----------



## Sweet Cheeks (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm in Olympia.  Anyone know of any mini nubian breeders in W. Washington?


----------



## chickenrunnin (Sep 22, 2009)

You are very close to me. I dont know any in this area, but then again I havent really looked as I have a different breed. Will keep an eye out though.

Kel


----------



## big brown horse (Sep 22, 2009)

Kitsap Co. here.  Good luck finding what you are looking for!


----------



## danielle82 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi, I grew up in Pierce County, but now I'm in Okanogan County (North Central Washington)


----------



## Nyrial (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello! 

Found this site from BYC (same username)

 I live in Everett/Lake Stevens area, and started with chickens, moved on to Turkeys.. then a couple rabbits. now I'm hitting the hard stuff.. potbellied pigs, and the hubby wants goats. Still can't convince him that I need a pony, but I'm working on it. 

Hope to learn as much here as I have there.


----------



## kristenm1975 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello everyone!

My husband and I just moved from the country out on Whidbey Island, five acres and lots of chickens and a chihuahua.  I'm planning on having us into a house in the next month or so with a huge yard (quarter to half acre) so I can start up an urban farm.  We currently reside in temporary housing in the Columbia City area of south Seattle.

To that end, I've been skulking about on here, researching housing requirements for Nigerian Dwarf goats, trying to determine how much they cost for total maintenance each year (including immunizations, worming, hoof-trimming, feed and cost of shelter). 

I've already purchased several plans for chicken housing and am excited about the possibility of combining my current favorite design (The Garden Coop) with goat housing, completely separated by appropriate fencing, of course.  

I'm not sure yet about all the rules on what's allowed in town, and how many of each, but am in the process.  Seattle Tilth promises to be a good place to explore those questions.  

Looking forward to learning lots from you seasoned farm folks, be you rural or urban, and sharing my learning process with all, in hopes that my mistakes and lessons will be helpful (or at least entertaining!).


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi everyone! I am out here in Snohomish county. Just restarted our little farm. So far we have rabbits, sheep and a dozen chicken! Can't wait to have more. A friend referred me to BYC and I noticed this site and had to give it a try as I have more than just chickies


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi from North Georgia!  I was born in Puyallup and raised in Graham til college.  Moved back to Lacey for a couple years and finally settled down here in the Blue Ridge mountains.  Well, they're called mountains anyway, but those of you near the Cascades might see it a little differently!  

I love it there (and still visit once a year to see family) but I don't miss the rain!  Love it here too, but of course the summers here are nearly unbearable so I suppose it's a tradeoff...  Anyway- hello from a transplanted Washingtonian!


----------



## SheltonDHW (May 3, 2010)

Shelton, WA.  2 Nigerian Dwarf Goat does, 1 Kinder doe & chickens.


----------



## Lydia (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello! My name is Lydia and I live in South Seattle. I currently have a large chicken flock and am now ready to add a couple of sheep to our urban farm. I have one sheep lined up already from a local rescue; I would like my second sheep to be a border Cheviot ewe. If anyone out there happens to know any Cheviot breeders, would you be willing to pass their information along? I'm not looking for a show quality sheep, just one that will be kind and a little socialized. 

Thanks-
Lydia


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome all you Washingtonians!   I am in Kentucky but my sister lives in Colbert, WA (N of Spokane) on 5 acres with a butcher pig, a bunch of chickens and my 3 crazy neices.


----------



## savingdogs (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm on Dunegan mountain which is next to Lake Merwin and near Amboy, Washington. 

Besides my chickens and ducks, I have three mini nubians and currently a little nigerian dwarf buck.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi!
I'm located in Kitsap County  I raise and breed rare breed rabbits! Been doing it for 4+ years and I love it!


----------



## jojobean (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi fellow Washingtonians! My hubby and I are on my in-laws farm.  My FIL is the owner of 20+ Santa Gertrudis cows and one bull.  I personally have been in charge of the raising and feeding of one Santa Gertrudis heifer that was a rejected twin.  I also have one chicken and one turkey.  The turkey is going to live out his life on the farm until he dies naturally.  The poor thing (when owned by someone else) was ripped apart by 50 chickens and fed nothing so he is our love project.  The hen is sweet, and not much trouble and is good friends with my heifer.  So that's what we have going on!  OH and we are in SW Washington, on about 40 acres.


----------



## IloveEdwardCullen (Nov 23, 2010)

anyone live in forks WA? 

(thats where twilight takes place)


----------



## collector (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello all washingtonians, we live about 30 mls south of Spokane valley near the ID. border. We have 9 chickens, 6 rex rabbits, 1 cat, 1 goldfish, two adult mini doxies, and 7 mini doxie puppies. they are quite a handful right know. We also want to start raising meat rabbits ASAP.


----------



## petej (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello fellow Washingtonians!

DW and I live in Ocean Park, Wa on the family farm.

I found this site through BYC, Same user name here as there.

32 Chickens (RIR's, WLH's, Americuana's, BS's, and 2 little black chickens known as the twins), , 8 Californians (Rabbits) 2 lops  and a bunch of mixed breed Kits.  Also 6 Coturnix Quail and a Melanistic ringnecked Pheasant.


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 23, 2010)

How do your quail and pheasant do in our climate? Do you raise them for eating?


----------



## xoxocammyxoxo (Jan 7, 2011)

In Eatonville, WA :bun


----------



## RainySunday (Feb 16, 2011)

In Snohomish, wa!  We currently have a small flock of 9 BO chickens (soon to be 6, once we send the roos to freezer camp) that we are eagerly awaiting eggs from.  We also have a foster weimaraner and a big pasture that we are hoping to use for goats someday (maybe soon?).

Do any of you know any Nigerian Dwarf goat owners/breeders who may have does, or kids available this spring?


----------



## savingdogs (Feb 16, 2011)

I will have two nigerian dwarf mix wethers available for sale in a few months. They were born last week and disbudded. They are 1/4 nubian.

I'm in southwest WA.


----------



## RainySunday (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks savingdogs, we are looking for does though, for milk.


----------



## savingdogs (Feb 16, 2011)

I know! lol! These guys are cuties though if you know anyone interested.


----------



## RainySunday (Feb 18, 2011)

New question...anyone have a good vet in the monroe/snohomish type area that would treat goats?


----------



## andalusn (Mar 27, 2011)

Another SW WA member.  Just a few mi north of Portland Oregon.  Our 5 acres is home to horses, chickens and Katahdin Hair Sheep.  busy with lambing.  Total of 4 pregnant, two lambed already and 2 more to go soon.  It a rainy day here ....again.  Just checked the ewe and now back to sewing bags from my feed sacks    It's all good.


----------



## savingdogs (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, neighbor! I'm next to Lake Merwin!


----------



## andalusn (Mar 27, 2011)

savingdogs said:
			
		

> Hi, neighbor! I'm next to Lake Merwin!


DH grew up in Woodland and we lived on the Lewis River on a houseboat many years ago..  The mountain would blow and I'd run to the top of the dike snap a new picture and go back in the house


----------



## savingdogs (Mar 27, 2011)

We do not see it, but we are 16 miles from the mountain. Not on the bad side though. lol


----------



## rickerra (Apr 20, 2011)

Howdy Fellow Washingtonians...

New guy here from Newman Lake... Spokane area... right on the Idaho boarder.

Just started my Backyard herds this years... so lots of studying and research done... and slowly gaining experience.

We've got 7 chickens... 5 of which are hens and will be sticking around as layers.  We also have our first small batch of 9 broilers being raised.

And now I'm looking to pick up a breeding trio of rabbits.

I'm enjoying being a hobby farmer.  Between the meat garden and the real garden we're expanding this year... should be a fun year!

Cheers!


----------



## RainySunday (Apr 20, 2011)

welcome rickerra!  We have 6 layers, 1 rooster (unless he attacks me again...), 10 chicks in the brooder, 3 nigerian dwarf does, and hope to start with rabbits this summer!  And a huge garden planned too.  I think we are going to be busy!


----------



## Cabinchick (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello 

I'm not in Washington but your neighbor just to the east in Sandpoint Idaho. I'm looking for some heritage pigs to raise. Is anyone close - Spokan etc breeding any of the heritage breeds? They don't have to be registered, they can be a mix. Can you help point me in the right direction?

Thanks!


----------



## bucknercrestfarm (Jul 20, 2011)

Im in grapeview washington close to shelton we have great pyrenees barbado sheep 75 head of hogs and a few pure bred birkshires a slew of meat rabbits creme d argents and champange d argent meat and egg chickens turkeys ducks a morgan a brindled paint and a peach dun quarter horse and two mini horses!!


----------



## bucknercrestfarm (Aug 2, 2011)

Im in mason co grapeview! horses pigs cows sheep lots of rabbits great pyrenees chickens turkeys ducks i think thats all


----------



## GoatFaerie (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello. I'm actually a Southern neighbor in Oregon.  I am looking for a breeder of Kinder Goats "near" by.  I'm near Portland.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## trcarlton (May 21, 2012)

I'm in Lacey, WA - doing the micro micro farming thing  Chickens for eggs (no roosters allowed due to neighbors), just started rabbits (to sell future litters as pets; Landlord won't allow raising for meat), and raised garden beds this year. Very excited and LOVING IT!!!


----------



## Sunnyful (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm in Bellingham, Washington. My husband and I are almost done with the process of buying a house with some acreage, and hopefully by next year we'll be started with a garden and some chickens. In the future I'm hoping for goats, geese, possibly pigs...we'll see. Depends on how much I can talk my husband into.


----------



## RyansRabbits (Nov 8, 2012)

Yakima, Wa here. I have 2 mixed breed does currently. Hoping to buy a house before the winter is out then will add a buck to the mix to breed some meat rabbits. I've also thought of trying to breed some giant chinchilla rabbits for meat and for sale just have to find some as they seem to be rather rare. In the future I would also love to add chickens and other feathered friends and if I am lucky enough I would enjoy getting a few sheep.


----------



## Animallovers1 (May 9, 2013)

Does anyone in the Spokane cour'd lane know area know a good hoa sitter I amnion Spokane vally


----------



## llbolen (May 22, 2013)

Hi.

I'm new from Manchester, WA.  Looking to learn and gather information.  Currently have a few rabbits (5, but will probably keep only 4 adults), a dog, and two cats.  And a kid.


----------



## trcarlton (May 22, 2013)

Welcome, llbolen! What kind of rabbits do you have? I have American Chinchillas, and I LOVE raising them


----------



## llbolen (May 22, 2013)

I've got three pedigree unrelated standard Rex rabbits.  The two does are on day 17.  They were bred to different pedigree bucks, so I can pick and choose.  I also have one Flemish Giant doe.  More of a pet.  And then I have the rescue which made me want rabbits again, but needs a new home.  I think she is a lionhead or a angora type bunny.  I wanted the meat rabbits with colors for pelts.


----------



## trcarlton (May 22, 2013)

That's great - sounds like you're off to a really good start


----------



## Alicia (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello from Yacolt, 12 miles north of Battleground. 
Have goats, chickens and ducks. Looking to add cows, pigs and bees.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 11, 2015)

We have a vacation place that I think is in Acme, I am not sure. We are about an hour from Bellingham, all our herd animals live in Colorado  though


----------



## Panama Red (May 11, 2016)

allenacres said:


> Western WA, close to Olympia. dh and I raise registered Scottish Highland Cattle. We are going on our third year of owning them and we love it.


Ahhh... love the SH breed. I plan on raising them when I move to my property in No. Central WA. Tell me all your stories! I have time...


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 11, 2016)

Sorry to say but I'm thinking I'm the only Washington person here and I'm only sorta Washington


----------

